# Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!



## doepo (7. Jan. 2007)

Hallöchen!

Wir wollen uns im Frühjahr einen Teich bauen, damit der riesige Garten nicht mehr sooooo langweilig aussieht. Beim Suchen im Internet habe ich diese Seite entdeckt und bin total begeistert. Da wir überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Teichbau haben, ist das super, hier zu stöbern!!! 
Ich guck dann noch ein bischen,

Gruß

Dö


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Ja auch Hallo

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns, wenn Fragen sind immer raus damit.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.......


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Dö?? (gibt's da noch nen Namen?  )

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum. Hier werdet ihr sicher genug Anregungen für euren neuen Teich finden.


----------



## doepo (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



Hallo Matze!

Jo, der zweite Name ist Popper, so entstand irgendwann mal doepo. 
Bin gerade ziemlich irritiert, habe einige Berichte zum Teichbau gelesen. Wenn man keinen Badeteich oder Koiteich bauen möchte, muss man doch nicht mauern usw? Oder doch? Ich hatte schon an einen relativ großen Teich gedacht, wollte aber nur ausschaufeln und mit Folie auslegen. Muss man eine Pumpe haben für einen Zierteich?

Gruß 

Dö


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



> Ich hatte schon an einen relativ großen Teich gedacht, wollte aber nur ausschaufeln und mit Folie auslegen. Muss man eine Pumpe haben für einen Zierteich?



Hi Popper

Folie und schaufeln, - hier liegste richtig. Gemauerte Teiche,- das sind Teiche für Koikichis, die es besonderst sauber lieben. Wenn auch das bei Koi ( meines Erachtens) nicht zwingend notwendig ist. 

Pumpe ??!! Jaein !! Sowie auch als wie auch. Beides ist möglich. Kommt eben ganz auf die Gestaltung des Teiches an. Mit Pflanzenwuchs/ Pflanzenfilter etc. oder eben nicht. Oder aber du willst einen zusätzlichen Filter mit einbauen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## doepo (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



Da fällt mir jetzt aber echt ein Stein vom Herzen, dankeschön Werner!!!

Es soll ein bepflanzter Zierteich werden, ca. 10m x 4m x 1,50m, mit einem Bachlauf und verschiedenen Fischen (keine Koi). 

Gruß

Dö


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

also Mauern brauchst du nur, wenn du ein Steilufer mit 90% Gefälle haben willst, oder Koi pflegen. Aber bei Fischbesatz, (gerade wegen vielleicht erscheinenden Krankheiten ohne Filterpumpe) und Bachlauf würde ich schon eine Pumpe nehmen. Beim Bachlauf brauchst du so und so eine, da ja Wasser nicht bergauf fliesst.


----------



## doepo (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

UUUps, stimmt!!!
Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Wenn Du im Frühjahr mit dem Aushub anfangen willst, dann würde ich bald mit der Planung loslegen. Denn wenn das Ergebnis gut werden soll, dann dauert das auch ein paar Tage...
Mach es doch hier im Forum, wir helfen Dir dabei wie wir können! 
Einfach ein paar Fotos bzw. Skizzen vom Garten einstellen und Deine bisherigen Ideen dazu. 
Natürlich kann auch die Suchfunktion des Forums sehr hilfreich sein, wenn man weiß mit welchen Begriffen man am Besten sucht. 

Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



			
				doepo schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir jetzt aber echt ein Stein vom Herzen, dankeschön Werner!!!
> 
> Es soll ein bepflanzter Zierteich werden, ca. 10m x 4m x 1,50m, mit einem Bachlauf und verschiedenen Fischen (keine Koi).
> 
> ...


Hallo doepo,das wird ein Hammerteich,soll es ein Biotop werden oder ein schöner sauberer Teich mit klarem Wasser damit man die Fische und andere Teichbewohner beobachten kann.Du findest unter www.naturagart.com viele nützliche Hinweise für Deinen Teichbau.Viel Spaß beim buddeln

MfG Uwe


----------



## doepo (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo!

Schönen Dank für eure Tips. Werde morgen mal ein paar Fotos vom tristen Garten machen, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich kaum Gartenfotos habe. 
Komme gerne auf die angebotene Hilfe zurück!!! 
Da unser Grundstück teilweise ziemlich abschüssig ist, müssen wir uns sowieso noch etwas einfallen lassen. Am Ende des Gartens hat der Vorgänger einen Erdwall aufgeschüttet, den wollen wir dann abtragen, um den Teich anzuschütten. Ein Foto füge ich schon mal bei.

Gruß
Dö

Klappt nicht mit dem Hochladen, Datei zu groß, grrr.


----------



## Dodi (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Jo!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Falls Du kein Programm hast, mit dem Du die Bilder verkleinern kannst, schau mal im Download-Bereich, da findest Du unter "Tools" den "JPG-Kompressor".

Vielleicht klappt es dann mit dem Hochladen!


----------



## doepo (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Moin Dodi!

Danke für den Tip, hoffe, dass es jetzt klappt mit den Fotos! 

Gruß Dö




Freu, hat geklappt!


----------



## Olli.P (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> also Mauern brauchst du nur, wenn du ein Steilufer mit 90% Gefälle haben willst, oder Koi pflegen.





@ Matze : Wo steht denn das ein Koiteich gemauert sein Muß??????????


Meiner ist auch nur ausgehoben. Wir haben zwar keine 90° Steilufer aber so 70-80° sind die schon und da ist auch *nix* gemauert!!!!

Und unsere Koi wachsen und schwimmen im Teich umher und haben sich auch schon vermehrt......


Fazit: anscheinend fühlen sie sich auch ohne gemauerte Wände wohl..........


----------



## Steingarnele (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> @ Matze : Wo steht denn das ein Koiteich gemauert sein Muß??????????
> 
> 
> Meiner ist auch nur ausgehoben. Wir haben zwar keine 90° Steilufer aber so 70-80° sind die schon und da ist auch *nix* gemauert!!!!
> ...


*hüstel*  

Hallo Olaf,

wollen wir jetzt das Kleingedruckte zerkaun?  
Gut 75% der Koiteiche sind gemauert, oder das zum Teil. Egal aus welchem Grund, mag es wegen der Sauberkeit sein, wegen der großen Tiefe, oder der wichtigste Grund des Grundwasserspiegels. Bei dem einen ist dieser hoch, bei anderen niedrig, manche haben festen Boden, Andere wieder lockeren Sandboden. 
Es spielen viele Faktoren dabei eine Rolle, aber jeder hat da eben seine eigene Vorstellung.  
Keiner hat gesagt das es nicht auch anders geht, und keine Erfolge damit verbuchen kann, oder? :?


----------



## doepo (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Uwe!

Ich habe bei Naturagart mal reingeschaut, die haben wirklich viel Infomaterial.
Ich habe mir schon bei Amazon ein Buch bestellt: Der perfekte Gartenteich  von Richard Bird. Werde das erstmal in Ruhe lesen und dann mal weiter sehen. Ich habe hier im Forum schon sooooooooo viel gelesen, hoffentlich behalte ich das auch alles!!!

Unser Teich soll ein klarer Teich werden, damit wir die Fische und hoffentlich auch bald __ Frösche beobachten können.
Ich möchte die Terrasse so umgestalten, dass der Teich irgendwie um sie herum verläuft. Ein Bachlauf sollte auch nicht fehlen und viele schöne Pflanzen im Wasser und rundherum.

Na ja, mal sehen, welche Anregungen ich hier noch so beim Stöbern finde!

Gruß Dö


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Dö,

also ordentlich Platz hast Du ja schon mal.  
Gut wäre eine Skizze von der Draufsicht des Gartens samt Terrasse/Sitzfläche/Grillfläche und evtl. auch Haus (Fenster?). Da dann noch die Bäume/Sträucher + Gartenhäuschen (also alles, was unbedingt erhalten bleiben soll und nicht umgesetzt werden kann) und die Hauptwindrichtung einzeichnen und wir können vielleicht mit einer ersten Übersichtsskizze weiterhelfen.
Ich hab unterdessen auch einiges an Teichbüchern hier herumstehen... eines, was mich wirklich weiter gebracht hat ist ein Büchlein von - defekter Link entfernt - "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche". Das Buch enthält weniger Bauanleitungen als vielmehr Bilder wunderschöner Teichanlagen, Hintergrundinfos wie ein Teich funktioniert und vieles mehr.
Und es liefert jede Menge Ideen für den Teichbau, damit die eigene "Pfütze" sich von der des Nachbarn nicht nur durch die Solarlampen oder Plastikfrösche am Rand unterscheidet. 
Naturagart bietet auch weiterführende Literatur in Form von Teichplaner und Arbeitsmappen direkt für den Bau an.
Kannst Dich ja mal in Ruhe auf der Seite umsehen. Und wenn Fragen sind - immer raus damit, wir beißen nicht!


----------



## doepo (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Annett!

Ich hatte ja schon kurz bei Naturagart getöbert, wollte erstmal mein erstes "Teichbuch" abwarten, aber es ist jetzt eingetroffen und ich brauche, glaube ich, so viel Infomaterial wie möglich! 
Ich hab mir eben den Teichplaner und das von dir empfohlene Buch bestellt.
Dann kann ich am Wochenende so richtig loslegen und planen und lesen und und und...

Wenn ich (bzw. wir) dann die erste Skizze fertig habe(n), stelle ich sie hier ein und hoffe auf einige Anregungen, Tips und Kritik. Ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es so viel zu bedenken gibt und bin froh über jede Hilfe!!!

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Dö,

für einen Außenstehenden sieht der Teichbau sooo einfach aus.
Loch buddeln, Folie rein, Wasser rein, Fische und Pflanzen folgen alsbald.

Das man aber gerade an den Übergängen von Folie/Ufer bzw. Bachlauf/Teich richtig Probleme bekommen kann, das sieht man einfach nicht im Vorbeigehen. Schon gar nicht, wenn der Teichbauer richtig gut war - denn dann wurde es so gebaut, dass man den Übergang kaum noch sieht.
Genau das ist aus meiner Sicht auch "die Kunst des Teichbauens". 
Du kannst Dich ja bei Gelegenheit mal durch die Alben der User klicken. Dort siehst Du verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie ein Teich aussehen und "an Land gehen" kann. 
Fragen zu den Bildern kannst Du dann gerne hier rein stellen.
Die meisten Teichbücher, die ich bisher in den Händen hatte schweigen sich gerade zu den wichtigen Themen wie Gefälle, Kapillarsperre und Übergänge zum Land merklich aus...


----------



## Olli.P (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hi Matze,




			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> wollen wir jetzt das Kleingedruckte zerkaun?




Nööööö, aber so wie du es in deinem Thread geschrieben hast, muss doch jeder Teichneuling glauben das es nicht ohne Mauern oder Betonieren geht...... 

Oder siehst du das anders......


----------



## Steingarnele (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Olaf,

sorry wenn ich nicht weiter darauf eingegangen bin, und erläutert habe was es mit dem Mauern so auf sich hat. (Hab ich ja dank dir noch nach geholt.  )
Aber du hast schon Recht, es fehlte etwas mehr Input zum Mauern.


----------



## doepo (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo!

Wir haben jetzt so einiges an Material, das wir auch schon reichlich studiert und diskutiert haben (mein Mann und ich). Wir haben allerdings leichte Probleme mit unserem Gefälle im Garten. Wir sind uns nicht ganz sicher, ob ein Erdwall, der breit und abfallend im unteren Teil des Gartens angelegt wird, das Gewicht des Wassers halten wird oder ob man doch lieber mauern sollte?!
Oder ob man eine Stützmauer unter dem Erdwall verstecken sollte?

Wer hat Erfahrung damit oder kann uns einige Tips geben?


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Dö,

über welchen Höhenunterschied reden wir denn? 20cm? 1m?

Wichtig ist, dass man aufgeschüttetes Erdreich ausreichend verdichtet (Rüttelplatte). 
Ansonsten gibt es auch noch sogenannte L-Steine, die man von einer Seite mit Erde anfüllen könnte, damit es halbwegs natürlich aussieht.
Mauern geht natürlich auch. Je nach Höhe etwas Bewehrung mit einbauen.

P.S.: Wolltest Du nicht mal ne Übersichtsskizze liefern? Da könntest Du den Höhenunterschied einfach mit einzeichnen. 
(Sowas bekommt man ganz gut zu zweit mit einer Schlauchwasserwaage + Zollstock ausgemessen... Keisellaser ist natürlich noch hipper.)


----------



## doepo (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und wollte kurz hallo sagen!*

Hallo Annett!

Die Skizze ist in Arbeit, leider haben wir im Moment wenig Zeit dafür. Der Höhenunterschied ist auf jeden Fall mehr als 1m . Vielleicht schaffen wir das mal nach dem Wochenende.


----------

